

Art and Technology? - yolk

To all of you brilliant people:<p>What is technology's role in Art? Or what can Art do for technology?<p>Isn't a programmer just as tuned to their craft as any painter or musician? (Things already considered "Art")<p>If one doesn't consider themselves on that same level why don't they reach or aspire to get there?
======
gharbad
Does everyone who enjoys sketching aspire to the greatness of DaVinci?

Not everyone wants/needs to be the best in their field. Let alone the fact
that mediocre programmers are able to eke out a respectable living..

~~~
yolk
So how does a programmer who doesn't aspire to be greater think about code? Do
they consider it a skill?

Would it be enjoyable for some to utilize such skill for expression?

